

‘Life on Earth is in peril. We have no future if we don’t go into space’ - mlrtime
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/dec/07/space-probes-or-manned-missions

======
chrisbennet
If we destroy the earth (for humans at least) there just aren't enough
resources to send most (99.999%) of humanity into space. If we have "no
future" on earth, we have no future period.

If there was an "escape plan" for the very wealthiest and powerful, might that
not hasten the destruction of the planet?

If saving humanity means preserving the DNA of humans, I also question why
humanity should get a "bail out" when it has proven unviable under "ideal"
conditions. Cosmically, a self destructive race isn't going to be a net
positive for the universe if it spreads into space.

------
simonblack
That's looking through the telescope from the wrong end.

We won't last long enough to go into space if we don't fix our problems on
Earth.

We _must_ reduce our numbers by drastically slowing our birthrate.

